# [Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 620 im Test



## Klutten (16. April 2011)

*[Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 620 im Test*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*  Wem eine konventionelle  Luftkühlung nicht ausreicht, eine aufwändige Wasserkühlung  aber zu teuer ist, dem bieten einige Hersteller CPU-Kühlungen, die mit geringen Aufwand   installiert werden können und von da an wartungsfrei ihren Dienst   vollziehen. **Mit Antec betritt ein neuer Hersteller den  Markt der kompakten CPU-Wasserkühler. Grund genug für uns, unsere kleine  Serie auch 2011 fortzuführen und die neuen Modelle über den Testparcours zu schicken. Der versierte Leser wird es vielleicht schon mit dem ersten Blick auf die H2O 620 erkannt haben, denn am Markt gab es einen Wechsel der Produzenten - dazu aber an anderer Stelle mehr.
*​
*Inhaltsverzeichnis*

Der Testkandidat im Detail
Technische  Daten
Lieferumfang & Montage
 Die Testmethodik
 Testsystem
 Vergleichskandidat
Temperaturbestimmung

Messergebnisse & Tuningmöglichkeit
 Fazit
Testabelle/Wertung
 Links

Die  Vorschaubilder können durch Anklicken in ihrer vollen Größe von 1.500 x  1.000 Pixeln angezeigt werden. 
*Der  Testkandidat im  Detail*Mit Antec betritt ein neuer Hersteller den hart umkämpften Markt der CPU-Kühler. Bisher hat sich Antec vor Allem einen sehr guten Namen im Bereich "Gehäuse" und "Netzteile" gemacht und dort eine sehr gute Stellung am Markt bezogen. Auf den Lorbeeren will man sich scheinbar nicht ausruhen und so erweitert man das Portfolio um den Bereich "Kühlung" und bietet frische Hardware an - sei es nun luft- oder wassergekühlt. Ein erster Spross der wassergekühlten Linie ist die H2O 620 - gehen wir es also  an und schauen, was dieser Flüssigkeitskühler zu leisten vermag.

Die Begutachtung dieser Kompaktkühlung beginnt, wie sollte man es anders  vermuten, natürlich zunächst mit den Äußerlichkeiten. Der Karton selbst  ist sehr dezent gestaltet und lässt durch das Design schnell auf seinen  Inhalt schließen. Neben Produktdetails in mehreren  Sprachen, liefert die Rückseite der Verpackung auch Informationen zu den einzelnen Features. Ein Blick in die Ecke oben rechts offenbart den Ursprung  dieser Kühlung, die Firma Asetek. Vor 11 Jahren gegründet,  beschäftigt sich der Hersteller vorrangig mit OEM- und Server-Lösungen  im Bereich von Verdampfern und Flüssigkeitskühlungen. Produkte wie die H2O 620 sind somit keine komplette Eigenentwicklung seitens Antec, sondern ein OEM-Produkt, welches speziell an die Anforderungen  des Unternehmens angepasst wurde. Antec wirbt mit einem weiteren Logo auf der Verpackung, welches mit der Aufschrift "Quiet Computing" bezeichnet wird. Kurz umrissen verbindet man mit diesem Ausdruck das stressfreie Arbeiten am PC und der damit unumgänglichen Ruhe am Arbeitsplatz. Auf der Homepage des Herstellers kann jeder Interessierte ausführliche Details und nützliche Tipps erfahren -> LINK.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Da wir nun die Herkunft der Kühlung kennen und diese ohnehin kein Geheimnis darstellt, zeigen wir euch  zunächst ein kleines Video, welches die Funktionsweise des Kreislaufes etwas verdeutlichen soll. Zu erkennen ist die integrierte Pumpe (Drehzahl ~1.408  1/min @ 100%), die direkt im CPU-Kühler verbaut ist und somit keinen  weiteren Platz im Gehäuse benötigt. Eine Besonderheit bei der H2O 620 gibt  es in Bezug auf dieses Video und auch den Testaufbau zu beachten: Entgegen dem Video wird der Lüfter so montiert, dass er die frei angesaugte Luft durch den Radiator presst. Im Video saugt der Lüfter die Luft durch die Lamellen des Radiators an, was auch in der Bedienungsanleitung zu sehen ist. Ein Video im weiteren Verlauf des Tests zeigt eine andere Montagemöglichkeit.
​https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KlFG6T_68e8​

Die H2O 620 macht als Kompaktkühlung eine gute Figur. Grund dafür ist die konsequente Weiterentwicklung der Firma Asetek und hier das Zusammenführen mehrerer früherer Produkte. Was auf den ersten Blick nach Recycling aussieht, entpuppt sich aber gänzlich anders. Um eine Kühlung im mittleren Preissegment zu platzieren, nutzt man bei der H2O 620 den ursprünglichen und dünnen Radiator der 550LC (Bezeichnung von Asetek) mit der extrem flachen CPU-Kühlereinheit der 570LC. Besonderes Augenmerk wurde der Verbindung dieser beiden Systemkomponenten gewidmet. Die ehemals starren Schläuche sind flexiblen Gummileitungen gewichen. Gleich geblieben ist die serienmäßige Bestückung mit einem Lüfter.

Neben dem Kühlelement samt integrierter Pumpe sind nur noch der Radiator  samt Lüfter im Gehäuse zu verbauen. Sonstige Umbauten müssen nichtbewerkstelligt  werden. Als Beilage liefert Antec ein umfangreiches Zubehör  mit, welches die Montage auf allen aktuellen Sockeln ermöglicht. Somit  werden alle vier Intel-Sockel (775/1155/1156/1366) und die drei AMD-Sockel  (AM2/AM3/AM3+) unterstützt, was einen späteren Plattformwechsel erleichtert  und zusätzliche Kosten erspart. Die Einzelteile selbst sind wertig  verarbeitet und machen wie schon bei den Schwesterprodukten einen robusten Eindruck - sollten also die  Lebensdauer der Kühlung (angegeben laut Asetek mit 50.000 Stunden)  ebenso bewerkstelligen.

Die Schläuche als Verbindungselement zum Radiator sind fest integriert  und mit einer Schraube gesichert. Sie können somit nicht getauscht  werden. Betrachtet man die Unterseite, so sieht man zunächst ein Heer  von Schrauben, welche einerseits das Pumpengehäuse und andererseits die  Abdichtung der Bodenplatte aus Kupfer gewähren. Diese liegt der Kühlung als Revision 3 bei, was auf eine neuerliche Weiterentwicklung hindeutet. Aktuell liefert Asetek aber keine Details oder Bilder zu den Veränderungen. Äußerlicher Unterschied ist die jetzt glanzgedrehte zur einstmals geschliffenen Oberfläche. Bereits werksseitig ist  eine dünne und sparsame Schicht Wärmeleitpaste aufgetragen, die recht weich ist und  sich bei der Benutzung sehr gut verflüssigt.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Dass das Thema Umweltschutz bei Antec nicht zu kurz kommt, sieht man am Innenleben der Umverpackung. Kleinteile werden zwar in Plastiktütchen geliefert, die komplette Kühlung lagert aber in gepresstem Recycling-Karton. Das rechte Bild zeigt die montierte H2O 620 auf dem Testboard. Der flache Kühler macht im Zusammenspiel mit der kompakten Sockelhalterung einen guten Eindruck. Viel wichtiger aber ist, dass man durch den platzsparenden und zeitgleich auch einfachen Aufbau Kompatibilitätsproblemen aus dem Weg geht.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Widmen wir uns dem Wärmetauscher. Der Radiator bildet neben dem CPU-Kühler die zweite Kernkomponente der Kühlung und ist maßgeblich  für die Effizienz verantwortlich. Antec vertraut hier ebenso wie einst Corsair auf ein Modell  aus Aluminium, welches Lüfter der Dimension 120mm aufnehmen kann. Die  schwarze Beschichtung ist sehr gut verarbeitet und weist keinen Makel  auf. Ebenso verhält es sich mit den Lamellen, die in 12 Reihen mit einen  Abstand von ~1,1mm angeordnet und somit eher dicht gestellt sind und  damit Lüfter mit größerem Durchsatz erfordern. Der dichte Abstand  gewährleistet dafür im Gegenzug eine größtmögliche Kühlfläche auf kleinstem Raum. Verbogene Lamellen sind beim Testmuster Fehlanzeige.

Neu bei der H2O 620 sind die Schläuche, die die Komponenten verbinden. Die einst sehr starren und geriffelten Schläuche sind sehr weichen und damit flexiblen Derivaten aus Gummi gewichen und ermöglichen fortan eine wesentlich komfortablere Verlegung im Gehäuse und weniger Verspannungen. Mit einer Länge von ~32cm orientiert sich Antec an den bisher üblichen Längen. Damit sind in einem Großteil aller Gehäuse Montageplätze für 120er Lüfter erreichbar, die Lage des Radiators kann ohnehin variiert werden. Bei montiertem  120er-Lüfter ergibt sich für das Paket aus Radiator und Lüfter nur eine Gesamthöhe von etwa  53mm, was auch in engen HTPC-Gehäusen ohne Probleme zu bewerkstelligen  sein sollte.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Bei den beigelegten Montageschrauben ist zu beachten, dass diese zöllige  Gewinde besitzen und nicht gegen andere Schrauben getauscht werden  dürfen, die ein metrisches Gewinde aufweisen. Diese sind zwar ähnlich,  legt man sie aber übereinander, so sind deutliche Unterschiede in der  Steigung zu erkennen. Die Folge wäre dann eine Beschädigung der Gewinde  im Radiator. Gerade das  weiche Aluminium würde sofort ein Fressen der Schrauben herbeiführen und  damit die komplette Kühlung nicht mehr montierbar sein. Die Gewinde  sind beidseitig am Radiator ausgeführt. Sehr hilfreich ist, dass Antec neben den vier Schrauben zur Befestigung des Lüfters auch zwei weitere Sätze Schrauben beilegt, mit denen das Konstrukt am Gehäuse befestigt werden kann. Sie weisen unterschiedliche Längen auf, was gerade beim Einsatz einer Entkopplung vom Gehäuse sehr hilfreich ist. Das rechte Bild zeigt die Verkabelung der Kompaktkühlung. Der 2-Pin-Lüfter (bauartbedingt kein Tachosignal möglich) wird an die Pumpe angeschlossen und diese direkt am Mainboard. Vorteilhaft gegenüber bisherigen Kühlungen ist der Bedarf von nur einem Anschluss, welche Nachteile sich ergeben können beleuchten wir später.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
zurück zum  Inhaltsverzeichnis​ 
*Technische  Daten*


 vorbefüllte und einsatzbereite Flüssigkeitskühlung
Integrierte Pumpe inkl. Wasservorrat (komplett wartungsfrei)
CPU-Bodenplatte aus Kupfer in dritter Generation (Wärmeleitpaste vorbereitet)
Lebensdauer der Pumpe = 50.000 Stunden
Pumpendrehzahl ~1.410 1/min
120mm-Radiator aus Aluminium (120 x 151 x 27 mm)
120mm-2-Pin-Lüfter mit ~1.450 - 2.000 1/min
Anzahl montierbarer Lüfter: 2 (nur ein Lüfter liegt bei)
Fest installierte hochflexible Schläuche mit einer Länge von ~32 cm
Gewicht: 682 Gramm inkl. Lüfter
3 Jahre Herstellergarantie
​zurück zum  Inhaltsverzeichnis​ 
*Lieferumfang*Nachdem wir im oberen Teil schon einmal auf das Zubehör eingegangen  sind, hier noch einmal ein detaillierter Überblick. Als Beigabe ist  eine kurze aber gut geschriebene Installationsanleitung mit informativen  Details beigelegt, die wie ein Poster aufgeklappt werden kann. Das restliche Zubehör, diverse Schrauben und auch die unterschiedlichen Sockelhalterungen entsprechen den bekannten Beigaben des OEM-Herstellers Asetek. Im Unterschied zu den vorherigen Generationen sind hier die Adapterhülsen für den jeweiligen Sockel farblich kodiert. Das ist für Anfänger und unbedarfte Bastler in jedem Fall eine Erleichterung - möchte man meinen, die Optik fördert dieser Umstand allerdings nicht. Der kleine Einwurf kommt nicht von ungefähr, denn die grünen AMD-Hülsen sind in gedrehter Einbaulage zum Sockel 775 passend. 

Die kinderleichte Montage unterstützt der Hersteller mit weiteren   kleinen Hilfestellungen. Das hier aufgeführte Beispiel, das   Intel-Retention-Modul zeigt, dass die Bohrungen einzeln beschriftet sind   und somit eine Verwechselung oder Rätselraten erspart bleibt. Die   kleinen Einsetzmuttern rasten zudem leicht im Modul ein, was ein   späteres Herausfallen bei der Montage wirksam verhindert. Bei der   Montage sollte man nicht nur auf die passenden Einzelteile achten,   sondern auch auf deren Einbaurichtung, die gerade beim Intel-Sockel   variiert. Der Ausbau des Mainboards ist bei diesem Kühler Pflicht,   solltet ihr keinen Ausschnitt im Mainboard-Tray haben.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Die unteren Bilder zeigen den Lüfter und seinen elektrischen Anschluss. Der verbaute Lüfter misst 120mm und dreht auf voller  Leistung mit ~2.000 Umdrehungen pro Minute. Nach erfolgter Montage der  Komponenten im Gehäuse bleibt dem Käufer nicht mehr viel Arbeit über,  lediglich 2 Kabel müssen angeschlossen werden. Die Pumpe selbst kann mit  ihrem 3-Pin-Anschluss an jeden Lüfteranschluss auf dem Mainboard, aber bevorzugt an den CPU-Lüfter-Anschluss angeschlossen werden. Der Lüfter wird - wie bereits erwähnt - durchgeschliffen und über die Pumpe geregelt. Viele technische Angaben spendiert der Hersteller zum verbauten Exemplar nicht und das fehlende Tachosignal, welches auch nicht nachgelötet (zumindest habe ich dieses versucht) werden kann, erleichtert den Test nicht wirklich.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​Ein abschließendes Video zeigt noch einmal die Funktion und erreichbaren Temperaturen, die der Hersteller in einem Promo-Video vorgibt. Das Testsystem ähnelt dem unseren und bunte Bilder rocken eben. Eine Meinung mag sich jeder selbst bilden. 
​https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYkL3CESvl4
​
zurück zum  Inhaltsverzeichnis​ 
*Die  Testmethodik*

*Testsystem*Das Testsystem besteht für alle Kompaktkühlungen und auch den   Luftkühler (Vergleichskühler Noctua NH-D14) aus den gleichen   Komponenten, wurde aus aktuellem Anlass nur im Bereich Mainboard verändert, nämlich gegen eine aktuellere Version getauscht.   ​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*Vergleichskandidat*Eine Umfrage hat ergeben, dass sich die meisten hier einen Vergleich   mit einem hochwertigen Luftkühler wünschen, um abwägen zu können, ob   sich ein Umstieg auf eine der Kompaktkühlungen lohnt. Wir haben daher   entschieden, dass sich alle Komplettlösungen gegen den derzeitigen   Primus Noctua NH-D14 mit einer Bestückung aus zwei Lüftern (120mm &   140mm) behaupten müssen. Einer der Gründe war, dass dieser Kühler mit   vielen Probanden preislich (um 70 Euro) auf einer Ebene liegt.​*Temperaturbestimmung*Bei der Bestimmung der Leistungsfähigkeit einzelner Kühllösungen in   diesem Test ist der DeltaT-Wert zwischen CPU- und   Raumtemperatur   entscheidend. Er gibt an, wie gut der jeweilige Testkandidat das Fluid   mit der Raumluft zu kühlen vermag.  Je kleiner diese Differenz also     ausfällt, desto effizienter arbeitet das System. Die Lufttemperatur   bestimmen wir mit einem K102 Digitalthermometer von Voltcraft, die   CPU-Temperatur wird mit Core Temp 0.99.5 ermittelt. Die Fluidtemperatur  als  Zwischentemperatur ist in diesem Test leider nicht auslesbar.

  Die CPU wird solange mit Coredamage belastet, bis sich der     Kühlkreislauf im Gleichgewicht befindet und ein stationärer Zustand   erreicht wird - sich also bei allen Temperaturen über längere Zeit (~30   Minuten) keine Änderung mehr einstellt. Nun   ermitteln wir per K102   Digitalthermometer von Voltcraft die Raumtemperatur und lesen über Core   Temp die CPU-Temperatur aus. Dieser  Test wird  je nach Konstanz der   Messwerte mindestens zweimal  durchgeführt. 

Als Lastpunkte werden je nach Möglichkeit über die Steuerung oder ein   Aquaero die Werte 40 / 50 / 60 / 70 / 80 / 90 / 100 Prozent abgefahren. Der Grund für   den Verzicht einer reinen Angabe der Lüfterdrehzahl ist in der   Funktionalität der einzelnen Systeme und im Falle der H2O 620 durch den verbauten Lüfter begründet.
​zurück zum  Inhaltsverzeichnis​ 
*Messergebnisse und Tuningmöglichkeit*Im Laufe der Zeit haben sich mittlerweile einige Modelle in unserer Serie der kompakten CPU-Kühler angesammelt und das Vergleichsdiagramm im Serienzustand füllt sich zusehends. Die Antec-Kühlung reiht sich mit der weiterentwickelten Pumpeneinheit und dem flachen Radiator deutlich vor ihren gleichwertigen Gegenspielern, der H50 und der ECO A.L.C. ein, kann aber dem Referenzluftkühler nicht ganz das Wasser reichen. Der hochdrehende Lüfter lässt sich in unserem Vergleich bei manueller Regelung aber sehr weit herunter regeln und zeigt einen ähnlichen Verlauf, wie wir ihn bei der H70 sehen. Um in diese Bereiche allerdings vordringen zu können, muss der Lüfter aber an den Anschluss des CPU-Lüfters angeschlossen werden, ein zu kurzes Kabel verhindert dies aber leider. 
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Als konsequente Weiterentwicklung der bisherigen Asetek Kompaktkühlungen ist natürlich weiterhin ein Vergleich interessant, der die direkten Gegenspieler, beziehungsweise die Spender der einzelnen Komponenten mit einbezieht. Wir erinnern uns - mit einer optimierten Bodenplatte in 3. Generation, dem Radiator der H50 und der Pumpeneinheit der H70 verbindet die Antec H2O 620 die beiden Vorgänger in einem neuen Produkt. Was vermag diese Optimierung daher zu leisten? Folgendes Diagramm gibt die Antwort. Hier muss fairerweise angedacht werden, dass H2O 620 und H70 mit einem stärkeren Lüfter (2.000 statt 1.600 1/min) ausgestattet sind, die H70 im Serienzustand sogar mit zwei Lüftern. Besonders interessant ist hier der Kurvenverlauf zwischen H50 und H2O 620. Trotz gleicher Radiatorgröße - und damit der maßgebend für die Wärmeabgabe zuständigen Fläche - setzt sich die Antec-Kühlung weit von ihrem direkten Gegenspieler im mittleren Preissegment ab, was besonders im Bereich geringer Drehzahlen erfreulich ist. Hier offenbarte die H50 deutliche Schwächen. 
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In einem weiteren Diagramm bewerten wir als nächstes die Verwendung mit zwei Exemplaren unserer Referenzlüfter, den Scythe-Modellen mit 1.600 Umdrehungen pro Minute an der H2O 620 und H70, um den Unterschied der Radiatorfläche bewerten zu können. Überraschenderweise fällt der Vorsprung der H70 recht gering aus. Bedingt durch die geringen Lamellenabstände benötigen die Radiatoren - egal ob flach oder dick - einiges an Lüfterdrehzahl, respektive Durchsatz, um einen Vorteil aus der zur Verfügung stehenden Fläche zu ziehen. Hier warten wir mit Spannung auf ein erstes (verfügbares) Modell mit einer Fläche von 2x 120mm und den anschließenden Vergleich.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ebenfalls lässt sich mit unserem Referenzlüfter grob ermitteln, inwieweit sich die weiterentwickelte Pumpeneinheit auf das Gesamtbild auswirkt. Anhand der Messwerte aus dem aktuellen und dem damaligen Test der H50 lassen sich aber keine deutlichen Vorteile ermitteln. Lediglich bei großer Lüfterleistung erarbeitet sich die Antec-Kühlung einen Vorteil von 3-4 °C. Im Wasserkühlungsbereich ist das zwar nicht zu unterschätzen, im Alltag wird die Differenz aber nicht zum Tragen kommen, es sei denn man ist Leistungsfanatiker und achtet nicht auf die dabei entstehende Geräuschkulisse.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei den bisherigen Betrachtungen lag der Fokus meinerseits immer bei dem Gesichtspunkt, dass die Antec-Kühlung trotz Weiterentwicklung ein Hybride bisheriger Asetek-Produkte ist (H50 <- H2O 620 -> H70). Dabei habe ich den Vergleich zwischen einem und zwei montierten (identischen) Lüftern etwas aus den Augen verloren und möchte diesen noch nachreichen. Das folgende Diagramm gibt Aufschluss über die erreichte Mehrleistung. Zwischen ~3,5 °C im Bereich hoher Lüfterdrehzahlen (> 1.000 - 1.600 1/min) und ~5,9 °C im niedrigeren Bereich (< 1.000 1/min) sind möglich, die gesteigerte Geräuschkulisse darf dabei aber nicht außer acht gelassen werden. Es limitiert bei diesem Produkt klar die zur Wärmeabgabe kleinere Fläche (Radiatordicke) als z.B. bei der H70-Kühlung, die mit zwei montierten Lüftern wesentlich besser skaliert. 
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


zurück zum  Inhaltsverzeichnis​ 
*Fazit*
Der Blick auf die abschließende Wertungsnote in der unten stehenden  Tabelle bescheinigt der Antec-Kühlung  ein insgesamt gutes Ergebnis auf der Punkteseite. Viele Punkte heimst die Kompaktkühlung in den Nebenkategorien ein, bei  denen das mitgelieferte Montagezubehör, die gut bebilderte  Anleitung, die Einbaugröße und der Gesamteindruck eine Rolle spielen. Antec folgt hier ganz dem eingeschlagenen Weg und hält sich an das Zubehör, welches Asetek vorsieht. Dies ist hier in jeder Hinsicht vorbildlich und stellt dem Käufer  alles Nötige zur Seite, sodass eine problemlose Montage auf jedem Sockel  möglich ist. Im  Alltagsbetrieb und auch bei diversen Spielebenchmarks, die in diesem  Test nicht separat aufgeführt sind, hat die H2O 620 keinerlei Probleme die  auf 4,2 GHz getaktete CPU zu kühlen. Allerdings liegt hier auch schon der größte Kritikpunkt der Kühlung. Gemäß Antec wird der Lüfter über die Pumpe zwischen 1.400 und 2.000 1/min geregelt, was alles ist, aber nicht leise. So erreicht die CPU zwar permanent sehr niedrige Betriebstemperaturen, angesichts des Potenzials bei manueller Regelung hätte man hier durchaus in die Geräuschkulisse investieren können und dem Lüfter wesentlich mehr Spielraum nach unten. Eine Spannungsregelung über das Mainboard ist durch das extrem kurze Lüfterkabel im Serienzustand kaum möglich und findet daher keine Beachtung bei der Bewertung. Bei dem aktuell vorherrschenden Geräuschniveau fällt das leise Tickern und Gluckern der Pumpe glücklicherweise nicht auf, sodass diese Kritik nebensächlich erscheint und im geschlossenen Gehäuse ohnehin nicht mehr ortbar wäre.

Die Modifikation mit einem optionalen Lüfter im Austausch (hier Scythe S-Flex mit 1.600 1/min) ist wie schon bei den anderen Kühlungen eine lohnenswerte Investition und so weiß auch die Antec H2O 620 dem geneigten Bastler sofort zu  gefallen. Allerdings lohnt es sich noch etwas zu warten, denn mit der H2O 920 steht ein weiterer potenter Nachfolger ins Haus, der im Vorfeld durch eine eigene Softwarelösung auf sich aufmerksam macht. Eventuell werden dann auch einige Kritikpunkte verschwinden.

Positiv ist in jeder Hinsicht der Preis. Mit gerade einmal 50 Euro bietet Antec die H2O 620 im Schnitt fast 15 Euro günstiger an, als Corsair einst die H50. Zudem machen sich die neuen und hochflexiblen Schläuche sehr gut und ersparen dem Anwender mittelschwere Tobsuchtsanfälle durch arge Verspannungen beim Einbau in das Gehäuse. Trotz allem reicht es im Serienzustand nicht ganz zu einem Award, was einzig am Lüfter und seiner Ansteuerung liegt - Leistung bietet Antec nämlich auf einem soliden Niveau.

In diesem Sinne: Harren wir der Dinge und warten auf den großen Bruder in Form der H2O 920. 
​zurück zum  Inhaltsverzeichnis​ 
*Testtabelle  und  Wertung*Die Bewertung des Produktes wird durch ein komplexes Punktesystem   ermittelt, welches hier nur ansatzweise zu sehen ist. Ein Großteil der   einzelnen Kriterien bleibt im Verborgenen und wird hier vereinfacht   durch ein System aus maximal 5 Sternen abgebildet. Aus den hier   sichtbaren Sternen kann die abschließende Wertungsnote nicht direkt   abgeleitet werden.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Um die Übersicht zu wahren und dem geneigten Leser einen Vergleich der erhältlichen Kompaktkühlungen zu geben, haben wir noch einmal alle fünf getesteten Produkte in einer Tabelle zusammengefasst. Komplettiert wird diese in den kommenden Monaten durch die Antec H2O 920 und auch noch durch die H60.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
zurück zum  Inhaltsverzeichnis​ 
*Links*

Produktseite Antec H20 620
Antec H2O 620 im Preisvergleich
News auf PC Games Hardware zur Antec H2O 620
Test auf PC Games Hardware  - Noctua NH-D14
​​​
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_Ein herzlicher Dank geht direkt an Antec für  die  Unterstützung und kurzfristige Bereitstellung des Testsamples_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Klutten (16. April 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 620*

​Viel Spaß beim Lesen ​


----------



## Leopardgecko (17. April 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 620 im Test*

Die Verwandtschaft zu den Corsair H50/H70 ist unverkennbar.
Der Radiator gleicht dem der H50, gepaart mit der Kühler/Pumpe-Einheit der H70.
Auch der Befestigungssatz sieht, bis auf die gewählten Farben der Adapterhülsen, identisch aus.
Ein Vorteil gegenüber den Corsair dürften die mit Sicherheit flexibleren Schläuche sein.
Die haben mir bei meiner H70 doch schon Sorgen bereitet.
Ein Minuspunkt finde ich allerdings die Sache mit dem Lüfteranschluß und dem fehlenden Tachosignal.
Alles in Allem ist es aber eine gelungene Kompaktkühlung zum fairen Preis. 

...übrigens, schöner Test!


----------



## Darkfleet85 (17. April 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 620 im Test*

Wenn die Qualität so ist wie bei den Antecgehäusen möcht ich das ding nicht auf meiner CPU haben...hatte 2 Gehäuse und beide waren sehr klapprig..

Irgendwie lächerlich der Nachklatsch, da braucht wohl wer dringend Geld..

Laut Diagramm ist ein H70 Kühler bei 40% Lüfterauslastung so Leistungsvoll wie der Anteckühler mit Lüfter auf 100%

Finde wenn man schon im Nachhinein eine fast identische Kopie rausbringt sollte man wenigstens mit einer überrag/schenden Leistung überzeugen.
Jedoch für den Preis kann man woh nicht mehr Erwarten.


----------



## Bumblebee (18. April 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 620 im Test*

Also als bekennender H70-Nutzer überzeugt mich das Teil nur so halbwegs
Richtig ist, dass es leistungsmässig (bei fast gleichem Preis) die H50 recht deutlich übertrifft

An eine H70 kommt es aber nicht heran
Interessant wäre in dem Zusammenhang der Vergleich mit einer H60


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (18. April 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 620 im Test*

Würd ja gerne meinen Test verlinken zur H60, aber das darf ich hier nicht =(


----------



## S!lent dob (18. April 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 620 im Test*

Wie ist den die Lautstärke des Lüfters? Anhand der Drehzahl vermute ich mal wieder nichts für den Silent PC.... 
Bin mal gespannt auf den Vergleich mit der H60, eine von beiden wirds bei mir wohl werden.


----------



## Klutten (18. April 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 620 im Test*

Da die Pumpe den Lüfter nur zwischen 1.400 und 2.000 1/min regelt, eignet sich die H2O 620 leider nicht für einen leisen Betrieb. Mit einem anderen Lüfter, geregelt am Mainboard, sieht die Sache natürlich anders aus.


----------



## PCGHGS (19. April 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 620 im Test*



Klutten schrieb:


> Da die Pumpe den Lüfter nur zwischen 1.400 und 2.000 1/min regelt, eignet sich die H2O 620 leider nicht für einen leisen Betrieb. Mit einem *anderen Lüfter*, geregelt am Mainboard, sieht die Sache natürlich anders aus.


 Mein Vorschlag:
Silent Wings USC @7Volt 
und den Kühler bitte testen


----------



## FrittenFett (19. April 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 620 im Test*

Puh, der 240er sieht übel aus... 

Aber da kann man sich echt ne richtige Wakü kaufen.


----------



## Dommerle (19. April 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 620 im Test*

Schickes Teil, toller Test, aber der große Burder (920) interessiert mich irgendwie noch mehr...


----------



## PCGHGS (19. April 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 620 im Test*



FrittenFett schrieb:


> Puh, der 240er sieht übel aus...
> 
> Aber da kann man sich echt ne *richtige Wakü* kaufen.


Beweis


----------



## ZeroKool1988 (19. April 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 620 im Test*



FrittenFett schrieb:


> Puh, der 240er sieht übel aus...
> 
> Aber da kann man sich echt ne richtige Wakü kaufen.



Einen Beweis wie PCGHS brauche ich bei deiner Aussage nicht aber eine Begründung... willst du mir erzählen, dass eine Lösung , die 5 x mehr kostet (und ich spreche hier nicht von einer 0815 Lösung, sondern ordentlicher Hardware), mehr Leistung bringt als diese hier - bin überrascht 

Eine Frage: Wie ist die Lautstärke der Pumpe, ist die regelbar (also nach unten) ?

Edit: SOrry seh grade du meintest die Verlinkung - ok sehe ich dann fast ähnlich


----------



## ger_cornholio (20. April 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 620 im Test*

Die delta T angaben sind doch sicherlich noch nicht normiert, oder?
Ich hoffe zumindest nicht, dass dein cpu auf über 90°C geht.


----------



## Klutten (21. April 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 620 im Test*

Auf 20 °C sind die Werte nicht normiert, die Temperatur in meinem Testraum beträgt aber immer zwischen 19,6 und 21,3 °C - da permanent für jeden Testlauf ermittelt. Bei 30% Lüfterleistung geht die CPU daher auch auf 100 °C. Da es eine CPU rein zum Testen ist, stört das nicht weiter und sie hält das jetzt bestimmt schon 1,5 Jahre aus.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (21. April 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 620 im Test*

Wirst du auch noch die H60 testen? Wäre sehr interresant.
Zum Test: Spitze.
Eine Frage: Ist das Ding für 50€ empfehlenswert? Lüfter würde ich sowieso wechseln. Würde nen Scythe Slip Stream mit max 2000UPM drauf machen.


----------



## HAWX (21. April 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 620 im Test*

Zumindest ist dieser Antec Kühler nicht so extrem teuer wie die andern "Fertig-Kisten" Naja wer sowas braucht...


----------



## Sophix (21. April 2011)

Naja, aber ne h70 sollte doch auch reichen oder?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (21. April 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 620 im Test*



HAWX schrieb:


> Zumindest ist dieser Antec Kühler nicht so extrem teuer wie die andern "Fertig-Kisten" Naja wer sowas braucht...


 
Naja, siehs doch mal so. Du bekommst hier ne ähnliche Kühlleistung, wie mit nem 15€ teureren LuKü-Körper.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. April 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 620 im Test*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Wenn die Qualität so ist wie bei den Antecgehäusen möcht ich das ding nicht auf meiner CPU haben...hatte 2 Gehäuse und beide waren sehr klapprig..



Die Kühlung wird nicht von Antec hergestellt und sollte somit die gleiche Verarbeitung aufweisen, die die Varianten von Corsair.



> Laut Diagramm ist ein H70 Kühler bei 40% Lüfterauslastung so Leistungsvoll wie der Anteckühler mit Lüfter auf 100%
> 
> Finde wenn man schon im Nachhinein eine fast identische Kopie rausbringt sollte man wenigstens mit einer überrag/schenden Leistung überzeugen.



Eine nur 4% schlechtere deltaT @100% mit halb soviel Radiator und halb soviel Fön zu erreichen, ist wohl keine schlechte Leistung.
Und deinen Vergleich bei niedrigeren Prozentzahlen kannst du dir sparen, da afaik keine identischen Lüfter verwendet werden, somit das Drosselverhalten unbekannt ist.

Jedoch für den Preis kann man woh nicht mehr Erwarten.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Klutten (22. April 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 620 im Test*

@ Black Mamba
Ja, es folgen Tests zu H60 und auch zur Antec H2O 920 - eben dann, wenn sie verfügbar sind.

@ Sophix
Um mal beim gleichen CPU-Hersteller zu bleiben wie in diesem Test: Gerade bei Intels aktueller CPU-Generation reicht eine H70 dicke, denn diese sind im Vergleich zu direkten Vorgänger sehr sparsam. Mit einer H70 oder kommenden H2O 920 macht man daher auf keinen Fall etwas falsch. Auf Letztere würde ich ohnehin noch warten, denn eventuell liegt der Preis ja auch bei diesem Modell unter dem bisherigen Preis von Corsair. Wer dann noch Spaß am Basteln hat, kann das gesparte Geld in flüsterleise Lüfter investieren. Das Argument, dass man dann schon nah an der Preisregion einer vollwertigen Wasserkühlung aus Einzelkomponenten (um 150 Euro) liegt, lasse ich bewusst außen vor. Hier sind die Ansprüche einfach zu verschieden.

@ all
Bei meinem ganzen Gewusel ist mir heute Morgen aufgefallen, dass ein wichtiger (kleiner) Punkt fehlt - der Vergleich mit einem und zwei montierten Lüftern. Ich habe diesen eben noch in den Text eingebaut ...oder auch hier als Zitat.



> Bei den bisherigen Betrachtungen lag der Fokus meinerseits immer bei dem Gesichtspunkt, dass die Antec-Kühlung trotz Weiterentwicklung ein Hybride bisheriger Asetek-Produkte ist (H50 <- H2O 620 -> H70). Dabei habe ich den Vergleich zwischen einem und zwei montierten (identischen) Lüftern etwas aus den Augen verloren und möchte diesen noch nachreichen. Das folgende Diagramm gibt Aufschluss über die erreichte Mehrleistung. Zwischen ~3,5 °C im Bereich hoher Lüfterdrehzahlen (> 1.000 - 1.600 1/min) und ~5,9 °C im niedrigeren Bereich (< 1.000 1/min) sind möglich, die gesteigerte Geräuschkulisse darf dabei aber nicht außer acht gelassen werden. Es limitiert bei diesem Produkt klar die zur Wärmeabgabe kleinere Fläche (Radiatordicke) als z.B. bei der H70-Kühlung, die mit zwei montierten Lüftern wesentlich besser skaliert.​
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FrittenFett (22. April 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 620 im Test*

Schön. 

@PCGHS

Ich meine mit "richtiger" Wakü ein selbst zusammen gestelltes System, das frei erweiterbar ist.
Die Asetek Kühler sind ja eindeutig auf OEMs zugeschnitten.


----------



## mediakind (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 620 im Test*

Ist die Antec H2O 620 Kühllösung auch grundsätzlich für Mini-ITX Systeme geeignet?

Ich bräuchte nämlich einen PC mit enormer CPU-Leistung (Größenordnung i5-2500K/i7-2600K nichts darunter) und keiner dedizierten Grafikkarte, in möglichst kompakten Abmessungen.
Videobearbeitung, Videoencoding sowie Bildbearbeitung werde ich hauptsächlich damit veranstalten. Deswegen sind mir möglichst kurze Berechnungszeiten bei Videoschnitt etc. besonders wichtig.
Kleine Abmessungen des Systems wären mir auch sehr recht, da ich oft umziehe.

Wenn man sie nun auch für Mini-PCs verwenden kann, würden mich diese Gehäuse interessieren:
Lian Li PC-Q08
Lian Li PC-Q11
Bekommt man den Radiator dort dann auch irgendwo unter?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 620 im Test*

Ich würde mir eher Gedanken um die Schläuche machen, falls deren Befestigung an der Pumpe nicht drehbar ist. Wenn du auf die Festplattenschächte verzichen kannst, sollte der Radiator jedenfalls in die Front passen, gerade für sowas sind die Kompaktkühlungen ja optimal. (bis zu 6x 2,5" kann man in den 5,25" quetschen, denn ohne Laufwerke als solche wird Videoschnitt wohl schwer, ansonsten halt irgendwie zwischen Netzteil und Gehäuseboden was reinstapeln)
An deiner Stelle würde ich mich aber erstmal wegen GPU-Beschleunigung erkundigen. Afaik gibts da mitlerweile einiges brauchbares, was jede CPU schlägt.
Generell sollten aber auch mATX-Systeme kein Umzugshinderniss sein und in einige der mATX-Cubes sollte ohne Graka sogar ein 240er passen.


----------



## Birdy84 (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 620 im Test*



ZeroKool1988 schrieb:


> Eine Frage: Wie ist die Lautstärke der Pumpe, ist die regelbar (also nach unten) ?


Ich greife diese Frage mal auf, da die Pumpe der 620 im geschlossenen Gehäuse hörbar ist.


----------



## Klutten (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 620 im Test*

Eine klare Aussage ist schwer zu treffen. An einer Lüftersteuerung kann man die Pumpe sicher um einige Prozent herunter regeln, Allerdings sollte man dann Drehzahl und Temperaturen kontrollieren/überwachen. Die Pumpe der H70 habe ich bis auf 70% regeln können. Der Wert kann aber von Hersteller zu Hersteller variieren und ist mit Vorsicht zu genießen, wenn man keine Defekte provozieren will.


----------



## Birdy84 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 620 im Test*

Ok, danke.

War dein Testexemplar auch leiser, wenn die Pumpe waagerecht zum Boden eingebaut war?


----------



## Klutten (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 620 im Test*

Ich habe die Pumpen immer nur horizontal genutzt, weshalb ich zu einer vertikalen Nutzung nicht wirklich etwas sagen kann.


----------



## Birdy84 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 620 im Test*

Schade, denn so werden die meisten Leute das Gerät wohl betreiben. Ich nehme mal an du hast das Testexemplar nicht mehr, oder?


----------



## Klutten (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 620 im Test*

Nein, die H2O 620 habe ich einem netten Arbeitskollegen geschenkt, die H2O 920 meiner Mutter ...und die alte H70 steckt modifiziert in meinem Arbeits-PC.


----------



## Takei Naodar (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 620 im Test*



Klutten schrieb:


> und die alte H70 steckt modifiziert in meinem Arbeits-PC.



Was haste denn damit angestellt? ^^


----------



## Klutten (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 620 im Test*

Einfach einen langsam drehenden Noiseblocker-Lüfter mit max. 750 1/min draufgeschraubt. Für einen Bürorechner vollkommen ausreichend.


----------



## thoeg (24. Juli 2011)

Ich Hab da mal ne Frage, wer haftet eigendlich wenn so nen Teil auslãuft? Ich oder Antec?


----------



## Klutten (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 620 im Test*

Bei richtiger Handhabung hast du ja zunächst einmal die übliche Garantie und Gewährleistung in Deutschland. Darüber hinaus wird dann Antec dein Ansprechpartner. Problematisch wird es eigentlich nur, wenn auch andere Hardwae Schaden nimmt, denn Garantie und Gewährleistung beziehen sich nur auf den eigentlichen Artikel. Da Asetek als Hersteller aber 50.000 Stunden garantiert, würde ich mir nicht die größten Sorgen machen.


----------



## thoeg (24. Juli 2011)

Also bekomme Ich keine Entschädigung wen z.B. die Grafikkarte schaden nimmt?


----------



## Klutten (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 620 im Test*

Mit Sicherheit nicht.


----------



## thoeg (24. Juli 2011)

Schade, aber trozdem dnake!


----------



## DocVersillia (12. November 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 620 im Test*

Nur so als kleinen Nachtrag: habe die kleine Wakü auf meinen X6 1090t, der mit 6x 4,2GHz taktet...im Idle 24°C und unter Vollast (Prime 95) maximal auf 40°C. Muß dazu aber sagen das ich den Standardmäßigen Lüfter aufgrund der Lautstärke weggelassen habe und zwei Silentlüfter davor und dahinter, quasi als Sandwich gebastelt habe...schön ruhig und gute Kühlleistung. Die Pumpe habe ich per Bios auf 100% laufen, dann sind auch keine Störgeräusche der Pumpe zu erwarten....

Gruß Doc


----------



## shomu (28. November 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 620 im Test*



Klutten schrieb:


> Da die Pumpe den Lüfter nur zwischen 1.400 und 2.000 1/min regelt, eignet sich die H2O 620 leider nicht für einen leisen Betrieb. Mit einem anderen Lüfter, geregelt am Mainboard, sieht die Sache natürlich anders aus.


 Kann mir jemand sagen, ob ich die Pumpe einfach an einen System-Fan Anschluss hängen kann und meinen Lüfter ganz normal an den CPU-Fan? So sollte doch die ganznormale Steuerung des Motherboard die Lüftergeschwindigkeit, abhängig von der CPU Temperatur, regeln oder? Das einzige was mir Sorgen macht ist: ob die Pumpe dann am System-Fan Anschluss dauernd auf 100% läuft, oder ob die Spannung des System-Fan Anschlusses nicht für die Pumpe reicht???
  Hab zwar einen Lüfter der etwas leiser ist als der, der von Antec mitgeliefert wird, aber als ich meinen Lüfter noch direkt an dem CPU-Fan Stecker hatte (luftkühler vor der H2O 620), war er deutlich leiser im idle.
  Für Tipps wäre ich sehr dankbar!


----------



## Klutten (28. November 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 620 im Test*

Im zweiten Satz des Zitats hast du doch schon deine erste Antwort. Bezüglich der Pumpe solltest du natürlich darauf achten, dass diese an einem Anschluss sitzt, der nicht geregelt wird. Im Bios kann man das meist separat für jeden Lüfteranschluss einstellen - je nach Hersteller natürlich.


----------



## shomu (29. November 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 620 im Test*

Ok danke. Das hab ich schon gesehen, nur leider kann ich bei meinem MB nur den CPU Lüfter regeln, die Sys-Fans lassen sich nicht steuern... vermute mal die laufen immer auf 100%. Werd einfach mal die Pumpe dran hängen und den Lüfter an den CPU-Fananschluss. Mal schaun was passiert


----------



## Klutten (29. November 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Antec H2O 620 im Test*

Das hört sich nach einem vernünftigen Plan an. Die Pumpe am CPU-Anschluss macht nun wirklich keinen Sinn, da eine Regelung ja unerwünscht ist.


----------

